# Sex and the Gym the same day???



## JTrollerb (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

In general, will going to the gym and doing the full weights routine the same day you plan on having sex REDUCE or INCREASE a man's stamina and durability later on in the evening?  I hope this questions is not inappropriate.

Thank you


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Robin Hood (May 11, 2005)

Yes what? 

From a female perspective...the best sex is post-workout sex...with the adrenaline pumping it heightens the experience. I can't speak for men, but my b/f has no problem performing after he works out!


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2005)

OK, no


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

sex on the same day as w/o is a good thing!!!!


----------



## Robin Hood (May 11, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, no


I meant, yes:reduce, or yes:increase?...lol


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2005)

I'm so confused.


----------



## musclepump (May 11, 2005)

I workout every day and never have a problem in the bedroom. So, no issues


----------



## Robin Hood (May 11, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I'm so confused.


Its easy to confuse a man, isn't it?


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Its easy to confuse a man, isn't it?



Especially when talking about sex.


----------



## WilliamB (May 11, 2005)

The gym I go to is in the same building as my caffeteria which is right next to an all girl dorm (17 stories!).  The weather here recently just got warm here so the ladies started wearing some pretty small fitting items.  Wow I felt like it was about to be over right there in the caffeteria, I almost died.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

yea, usually after your workout...you just feel the adrenaline rush so it increases your sex drive


----------



## devildog88 (May 11, 2005)

Nothing wrong with sex in the gym after you work out!  Isn't that why they have sauna's?


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with sex in the gym after you work out!  Isn't that why they have sauna's?



Shhhhhh... You're going to wake John H!


----------



## devildog88 (May 11, 2005)

For GOd's sakes no!


----------



## BritChick (May 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sex on the same day as w/o is a good thing!!!!



Sex ANY day is a good thing!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 11, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Yes





			
				largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, no






			
				largepkg said:
			
		

> I'm so confused.


----------



## JTrollerb (May 12, 2005)

Thank you all!


----------



## BigDyl (May 12, 2005)

Some dude told me it was bad because the semen contains all your testosterone, and your testosterone will be alot lower when you lift, making you weaker.


----------



## min0 lee (May 12, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Some dude told me it was bad because the semen contains all your testosterone, and your testosterone will be alot lower when you lift, making you weaker.



Dude! Why waste a good source of testosterone!
I must rush to the local peep show!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 12, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Some dude told me it was bad because the semen contains all your testosterone, and your testosterone will be alot lower when you lift, making you weaker.


 If that's true, maybe people should start supplementing with semen !


----------



## Heimir (May 12, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sex on the same day as w/o is a good thing!!!!


 Sex is good everyday....


----------



## Dominator4321 (May 12, 2005)

This thread sucks.


----------



## nmuriqi (May 12, 2005)

I think a better question would be, what would you rather give up if you absolutely had to - working out or the gym?  Seriously now.


----------



## hugegainz (Aug 30, 2005)

its harder after a 1.5 workout if you are drained.   If you spend 30 minutes just lifting then I think it helps!  It depends on what you do in the gym I think


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 30, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If that's true, maybe people should start supplementing with semen !


 I supplement with semen


----------



## themamasan (Aug 30, 2005)

A good friend of mine, who I worked out with, was dating a female friend of mine.  While we were working out, he would always say he wouldn't have sex with his girfriend (my friend) very often because it would lower his testosterone.  This guy was ripped and still is I here.  Anyway, I remember thinking that it was a damn shame, because this girl (my friend) was absolutely gorgeous.

So...I don't know the answer to the question, but if you have a fine girlfriend, don't sacrifice sex for working out!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2005)

Is it okay to have sex _____________________?  The answer is always yes.  Here's an example:

Is it okay to have sex in the confessional booth of a Catholic church?  The answer is, of course, yes.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 31, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, no


 LMAO!! 



Awesome recovery


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sex ANY day is a good thing!!!


Atta girl!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is it okay to have sex _____________________? The answer is always yes. Here's an example:
> 
> Is it okay to have sex in the confessional booth of a Catholic church? The answer is, of course, yes.


Thank you


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 31, 2005)

Sex is part of my workout - 

But I'm into athletic performance, not BB -


----------



## Yanick (Aug 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is it okay to have sex _____________________? The answer is always yes. Here's an example:
> 
> Is it okay to have sex in the confessional booth of a Catholic church? The answer is, of course, yes.



can't do that with a 'vocal' girl though


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 31, 2005)

sex while working out is the best... and yes i've done it before.

ahhh the benefits of a home gym


----------



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

Lol, it's alot like roadhead. So hard to concentrate when getting head while incline benching.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I workout every day and never have a problem in the bedroom. So, no issues


----------



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

kiegels and eagles my friends. lol for those who have read that book.


----------



## Flakko (Aug 31, 2005)

Sh*t after a 1½ Hr workout there's nothing better than having sex!

And it's better to have sex if pre w/o you used CEX! Lol!


----------



## WATTS (Aug 31, 2005)

Mmmmmm.....sex....


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

sex or masterbation is good

BUT BUT BUT *NOT* before workout.


----------

